# Opera Identifier help, please



## Balian (1 d ago)

The very beginning. Credits list Una Vela by Tullio, Salva! Salva! Salva! from Boris Godunov and Nessun Dorma from Turandot. However I'm pretty sure none of these are it.

Any ideas Opera mavins?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The last part is definitely Nessun dorma from _Turandot_.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The start is from Turandot (not sure which act exactly). Then it cuts to the end of Nessun dorma.

N.


----------



## Balian (1 d ago)

The Conte said:


> The start is from Turandot (not sure which act exactly). Then it cuts to the end of Nessun dorma.
> 
> N.


Yes Nessun, Salva! and Una bits play along in the clip. But Turandot. Now we're in bussiness. Thanks for the compass.


----------

